# Anyone still using ceramic coils?



## DaveH (6/7/17)

Am I the only one or is anyone else using ceramic coils?

DaveH


----------



## Strontium (6/7/17)

Nope, gave up on that ages ago. Bought into the whole hype but quickly changed

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

Only you Dave... but now you have reminded me I have a bridge for my BB's that takes the EUC ceramic coil and I will dig for it and give it a test drive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/7/17)

My DIL uses the EUC ceramic coils in her Melo 3. No problems at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (7/7/17)

Haven't tried the EUC ceramic ones - may be I should give them a go. 

DaveH


----------



## BubiSparks (7/7/17)

I have a stash of em... Around 180 mostly EUC and some cCell. The EUC 10 pack (discontinued now) was around $9 on Fasttech so I ordered a bunch (about R12 each). So I run DIY coils after hours and Ceramic for out 'n about.

So I'll still be running ceramics for a looong time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/17)

DaveH said:


> Haven't tried the EUC ceramic ones - may be I should give them a go.
> 
> DaveH


For the Melo 3 you need a once off sleeve for them. Compared to the Ccell units they are an absolute pleasure. She does not even prime them. Only problem she has encountered is that the sleeve (with coil unit inside) sometimes unscrews itself a tad from the bottom part of the atty, which leads to a bad connection and "no atomizer" message. Easily rectified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> *For the Melo 3 you need a once off sleeve for them*. Compared to the Ccell units they are an absolute pleasure. She does not even prime them. Only problem she has encountered is that the sleeve (with coil unit inside) sometimes unscrews itself a tad from the bottom part of the atty, which leads to a bad connection and "no atomizer" message. Easily rectified.



Please can you explain what this 'sleeve' is, and what purpose it serves


----------



## BubiSparks (7/7/17)

@Lawrence A - It's an adapter that allows you to use EUC coils in a multitude of atties that use the Aspire Atlantis coil design

Available Here: http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Cera...ramic-EUC-Coils-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED-With-Sleeve

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Please can you explain what this 'sleeve' is, and what purpose it serves


With the greatest of pleasure.

In short - it houses the EUC coil. Other atties, which use the EUC coil units (like the Veco - comes with the Vaporesso Tarot Nano), do not need the sleeve. The sleeve was an after market addition to make it possible for the Melo 3 and other atties to use EUC coils.

In long:

Fltr sleeve, EUC ceramic coil unit, Melo 3 base






Unscrew the bottom part of the sleeve.





Drop the EUC coil into the sleeve.





Screw the bottom part of the sleeve back on. Screw the sleeve into the base of the Melo 3.





Ready for the top part of the Melo 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Lawrence A (7/7/17)

Awesome - thanks so much for the replies @Andre and @BubiSparks


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> With the greatest of pleasure.
> 
> In short - it houses the EUC coil. Other atties, which use the EUC coil units (like the Veco - comes with the Vaporesso Tarot Nano), do not need the sleeve. The sleeve was an after market addition to make it possible for the Melo 3 to use EUC coils.
> 
> ...


I only ever used the Ccell ceramics and found they gave fantastic flavour for a few hours and then burnt out. What is the lifespan on the EUC?


----------



## Andre (7/7/17)

Strontium said:


> I only ever used the Ccell ceramics and found they gave fantastic flavour for a few hours and then burnt out. What is the lifespan on the EUC?


My DIL gets about 3 weeks and more. Of course dependent on the type of juice you vape and how much you vape. She only vapes fruity juices. And the EUC coils are cheap compared to other commercial coils. I found the best price at Vape Cartel, but had to do the first round at eCiggies to get a sleeve. Fasttech is an even cheaper option for longer term.


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> My DIL gets about 3 weeks and more. Of course dependent on the type of juice you vape and how much you vape. She only vapes fruity juices. And the EUC coils are cheap compared to other commercial coils. I found the best price at Vape Cartel, but had to do the first round at eCiggies to get a sleeve. Fasttech is an even cheaper option for longer term.


My Melo is only used for menthol pine, the regular cotton coils last over a month so I had high hopes for the ccell ones. Maybe it's time to have a look at these now as the flavour was pretty epic when the ccells worked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (7/7/17)

Strontium said:


> Nope, gave up on that ages ago. Bought into the whole hype but quickly changed



Same here. I played along with the propaganda too. But in the end they didn't win me over even though I didn't have any of the problems that many in SA did with the cCells, or the majority of the 10 tanks I bought for my large supply of those coils (only the 2 Gemini tanks were junk). But the Cerabis tanks themselves were pure junk from day one, so have no idea about their coils that I also bought a supply of. Bottom line - I bought way too many of the tanks and way too many of the ceramic coils that are still collecting dust while waiting to go in the gorge with 90% + of all of my other vaping gear bought over the past 4+ years.


----------



## Muchis (9/7/17)

I own 12 tanks but daily driver and favorite is the Freemax Pure....just love the flavour off it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (14/7/17)

@Andre
I managed to get some EUC coils and a sleeve.
Using it in the MeloIII 4ml tank - only been using it for 24 hours - working very well  see how long it lasts.

DaveH

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (20/7/17)

I have been using the EUC coils for a week now in a MeloIII 4ml tank. About 50ml of juice.
I haven't had a single dry hit and it is still performing well.
I'm vaping at 18watts MTL. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

